# Sticky  Detailing Forum Classifieds Thread (Please Read Before Posting)



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING*
This thread is the official, and only CLASSIFIED thread going on in the Detailing forum. This will help us find each others detailing related classifieds, instead of them getting lost in the misc. classified forum. Please follow the rules posted below, thanks.








*THE RULES:*
Only post FOR SALE stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
*NO* posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller. Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread. 
*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December

Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stang2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Detailing Forum Classifieds Thread (SilverSLC)*

1-meg red cutting pad used
1-megs polishing yellow pad used
1-megs wax white pad used
1-megs velcro backing plate fits 5/8 shafts (like new)
1-mikita wool buffing pad(used 2 times)
1-mikita polsihing pad(new)
1-mikita velcro backing plate 5/8(new)
$100 cnd 
http://im1.shutterfly.com/medi...3D400/


----------



## sleshVW (Aug 14, 2002)

*Griots Garage starter Car Kit*

Hello, 
I ordered two by accident. Still wrapped in package. $50.00 plus shipping. 
pm works best. 
Starter Car Care Kit 
Save $23.93 with this Kit! 
Our Starter Car Care Kit Is A Great Introduction To Superior Car Care. Start Enjoying Perfection Today! 
I've combined the finest car care products every perfectionist wants. This is a great combination that will keep your car looking new while maintaining your investment. It's a combination of those car care products I reach for most. Start by cleaning the entire car and wheels with Car Wash and Wheel Cleaner. Now that the car is clean, remove impurities from the paint's surface by using the Paint Cleaning Clay. Next, protect and enhance your paint by applying Best of Show Wax®. Finish up with Vinyl & Rubber Dressing for your tires, exterior trim and interior. There you have it: The quickest and easiest way to maintain your car's factory fresh finish. Kit includes 16 ounce Car Wash, 35 ounce Wheel Cleaner with Finest Sprayer, cleaning sponge, 16 ounce Best of Show Wax®, 8 ounce bar of Paint Cleaning Clay, 35 ounce Speed Shine®, the Finest Sprayer and 8 ounces of Vinyl & Rubber Dressing. Your car will look incredible, and caring for it will be simple and easy. 


http://www.griotsgarage.com/pr...it.do

_Modified by sleshVW at 9:27 PM 9-17-2009_


_Modified by sleshVW at 9:52 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*The ULTIMATE Zaino Detailing Kit*

Up for sale is the the ultimate Zaino detailing kit. This is *not* the same kit that you buy on the Zaino website, its the same kit plus more that you can not even buy single bottles of. These are serious products. I am selling these because I don't have a car worthy of these products. 
I must stress that every product and bottle is *brand new* and *never opened*.
You will get;
Z1 Show car polish lok. Pre cleaner and gloss conditioner.
Z2 Show car polish for clear coated finishes
Z5 World's best car polish
Z6 Ultra clean gloss enhancer
Z7 Show car wash concentrate
Z8 Grand Finale spray seal
Z9 Leather soft spray cleaner
Z10 Leather in a bottle. Treatment and conditioner
Z12 Clear-view glass polish
Z14 Plastic-magic cleaner and polish
Z16 Perfect tire gloss
Z18 Clay bar. 2 bars
Z(fx) special effects accelartor bottles 4
3 Zaino Custom Polish Applicator
Retail on the ultimate kit from the Zaino website is $115. You will get the same kit from me *plus* Z1 Z8 Z12 Z14. Retail on Z8 is $20, Z12 is $13, Z14 is $13 Z1 is $15 and another pad is $5. Feel free to quote the Zaino website.
So if you were to buy all these products I have from Zaino you would pay $180 plus tax plus shipping. You can buy all these from me for *$130 dollars shipped.* You will be saving close to 70 dollars because you will be getting a discount on my loss, plus you are not paying shipping or tax.
To recap: Buy all this stuff from Zaino and it'll run you close to $200. Buy from me and it's $130 out the door. If you'd like to buy please PM me and I'll give you my paypal and I'll ship asap. Sorry, I will not split the kit up.


----------



## 4RINGSx3 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The ULTIMATE Zaino Detailing Kit (Harv)*

Zaino Kit still available?


----------



## Dirtistasty2 (Sep 24, 2005)

*FS: DeWalt DW421 5" Orbital Sander*

I have two DeWalt DW421's for sale. $65 shipped each. Both are new in box. Opened for photos.



















:beer:


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

gone


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Items for sale, price listed but all offers will be considered!

I have many extra items for sale. All items are price without postage, unless otherwise stated. Items will ship out of 27407 and will be using USPS. Buyer pays actual shipping price.

Polishes:

Menzerna SIP -See Pic For Level - $23
Menzerna 106FA - See Pic For Level - $10
Menzerna Power Finish -See Pic For Level - $10
BlackFire Gloss Enhancing Polish - 8oz - $10 (Come in squeeze sample bottle)
Meguiar's M105 -See Pic For Level - $11
Raceglaze Pre-Wax Cleaner Signature Series - 4oz - $14 (Best pre-wax cleaner I have ever used!) (Come in squeeze sample bottle)

Other:

Pinnacle Crystal Mist - Full Bottle - $20
1z Cockpit - Used Once - $9
Sonax Tire Gloss Gel - Used on 2 tires - $15
Menzerna Power Lock - 8oz - $10 (Come in squeeze sample bottle)
Ultima Tire & Trim Guard Plus - New - $25
Dodo Juice Banana Armor Panel Pot - Few swipes, 99.5% full - $11 (No Pic)

All items OBO. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2010)

i am looking for a dual action machine


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Thinking of selling the Porter Cable*

Well after about a year of having my porter cable I have been wanting to upgrade to a rotary. As such, I'm looking to well my PCxp with a backing plate, three 6" Orange pads and 2 white pads by lake county. Looking to get 130 out of it.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

New jar of Pinnacle Souveran Paste Carnauba Wax.

$80 shipped

Makes a great holiday gift. :snowcool:










More info here: http://www.autogeek.net/pinsouvwax.html


----------



## SirJW (Feb 16, 2013)

Dirtistasty2 said:


> I have two DeWalt DW421's for sale. $65 shipped each. Both are new in box. Opened for photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have one of these, are they safe to use for polishing and waxing?


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

SirJW said:


> I have one of these, are they safe to use for polishing and waxing?


I don't see why not, except it wouldn't seem comfortable palming a buffer over an entire car. touch ups maybe, but an tire car? No thanks


----------



## Chalm (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a brand new FLEX 3401 backing plate (4-3/8' diameter in size) for sale. I accidently ordered two. Willing to part for $28.00 shipped. Thanks.


----------



## PeakPerfection (Jul 24, 2014)

For sale is a like new Flex 3401 polisher. Looking to get 325. I used this polisher twice but am moving to Europe so I can't take it with me.


----------



## PeakPerfection (Jul 24, 2014)

For sale is a like new Flex 3401 polisher. Looking to get 325 cash. I used this polisher twice but am moving to Europe so I can't take it with me.


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

*Complete Detailing Kit including PC 7424XP*

Get this complete detailing kit for $180 shipped in the continental 48.

I have sold all my cars that I would not take through an automatic car wash. All I have left are cars that I would not bother detailing. These are all products I have purchased over time that I no longer need.

Highlights of the kit:

PC 7424XP, great shape, works 100% and never had any issues with it
various white, yellow, orange pads, most are NEW and still wrapped
Interior cleaning brush attachment for 7424XP, NEW
various polishing, drying, cleaning microfiber cloths, most are NEW
2 NEW claybars
5 NEW application microfiber pads
1 NEW washmit


These bottles are 3/4 full or more:
Optimum compound
Optimum polish
Duragloss 105
Optiseal

The rest of the bottles in the pics are 1/4 full OR LESS, I won't bother listing them. You can see them in the pics. Everything in the pics is in a box and is ready to ship. This is a package deal that is already boxed up so please don't ask for individual items. This is a great kit for someone looking to start detailing or a seasoned vet looking to try out new products.

Thanks


----------

